# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Tickle Nightmare

## NightmareInside

Ok... I'm new to this website and also i posted this on the wrong place... im a freakin idiot. Don't know to do lol. Ok so I have this tickle nightmare or torture that I experience... every freaking day! When i sleep on noon it happens, when i sleep at night it happens. It just won't stop! Ok here's what's happening on my dream : First, it was just a normal, typical dream any human being would want. Then, one time... I'm remembering the tickle dream... that's when everything glitched out... I'm being tickled by something invisible.. Im trying to bite the fingers... it stil wont stop... sometimes it have more arms than I can handle. Its unbearable, if any of you would ever have this... you would wish you wont sleep ever. Oh and also I can stop it by closing my eyes and thinking of waking up... but the dream is reoccuring! Some dreams made my ears hear deafening explosions.. lol maybe too much movies. Ok so thats my problem please help me! I dont remember being tickled like this on the past year. I dont have any problems emotionally. Im 100% happy on my life. Thats the only nightmare i have other than my past ones on ghost and stuff... but im mostly not scared of them anymore

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Aw man, that sounds awful! I used to have nightmares like that all the time, but luckily they eventually stopped. Hopefully they don't start again after reading this.  ::D: 
As to how to stop them, I have no idea! I'm sorry  :Sad: 
Mine went away when I stopped thinking or worrying about them, but there are a couple of things that you could try:
1.) Next time it happens, rather than waking yourself up, ask the dream or the invisible dream thing, "WHY AM I BEING TICKLED?"
2.) Carry some item in waking life around with you that you deem special, a magical trinket! Imagine it being powerful and having the ability to banish any tickling. Then, next time you're in a dream, pull out the magical trinket from your pocket and be free from tickles.
3.) Imagine that the tickling invisible something turns you into an invisible tickle thing that is impervious to tickles, so when you are being tickled you transform into the tickler. 
4.) Tickle the tickle monster!
5.) Learn to love being tickled?

----------


## Hunter491

Being tickled? 
Thats your worst nightmare? Seriously mate cheer up! There are people who had worse.
For example i had nightmares till 12 year old every night, about murderes killing me and my family,  breaking into my house and killing me slowly, strangling and drowning.
In all seriousness, tho. Im no expert but i think you could use that as a  RC- i dont know, tickle yourself IRL and then  think of it as if it was a dream, look at your hands... etc

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> Being tickled? 
> Thats your worst nightmare? Seriously mate cheer up! There are people who had worse.
> For example i had nightmares till 12 year old every night, about murderes killing me and my family,  breaking into my house and killing me slowly, strangling and drowning.
> In all seriousness, tho. Im no expert but i think you could use that as a  RC- i dont know, tickle yourself IRL and then  think of it as if it was a dream, look at your hands... etc



Tickle nightmares are no joke man, the feeling is excruciating and it is such a helpless, awful feeling to not be able to stop it. At least when you're being murdered there's an end in sight.  :smiley:

----------


## Hunter491

Alright, alright. Still its quite hilarious.
Call me  an evil person but thats what i think xd

----------

